# Wolf Guard TDA loadout



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering what everyone's take is on wolf guard terminators and which land raider you like to deliver them in. I'm trying to pick the optimal set up for my terminators before I assemble them.

I was thinking of putting them in a redeemer (multi-melta and EA) with this set up.
Wolf Guardx6
TDAx6
pair of wolf clawsx2
th & ss x4

Now should I equip them with combi-weapons? My biggest hang up on them is actually making them as I hate cutting up my weapons. My conversion is pretty simple wherein I cut off the barrel of the gun and half of the storm bolter barrel and glue it on the front.

Besides the combi-weapons, should I give them any other wargear? No heavy weapons though since I'm throwing the CML in with my long fangs.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Being a Chaos player, I am a huge fan of combi-weapons on my terminators. 

I would look to maybe get a combi-melta or two on those terminators, to help open up a vehicle leaving them the squishies inside to chop!

Perhaps a combi-plasma as well, to help them soften up other targets or maybe a combi-flamer for some horde-flaming.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If they are riding in a land raider then the best option is to arm them for combat. I would do this by using either thunderhammers and stormshield combo or if you prefer speed (and have a bit more money) arm them with frost blades instead of thunderhammers. Basically tank busting should belong to those good at it like long fangs, preds, land raiders, wolf scout etc.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Space Wolf Termies are awesome until you start trying to build deathstars with them... I can swallow paying 68 pts for a 1W termie with a CycloneML and a combi-weapon, but paying 63pts each for 1W SW Termies with TH&SS? That's good points that could being going into buying Logan Grimnar or loads of well equipped Grey Hunters.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

TimberWolfA said:


> Space Wolf Termies are awesome until you start trying to build deathstars with them... I can swallow paying 68 pts for a 1W termie with a CycloneML and a combi-weapon, but paying 63pts each for 1W SW Termies with TH&SS? That's good points that could being going into buying Logan Grimnar or loads of well equipped Grey Hunters.



This. If you want TH/SS termies use Vanilla Marines. For the price of 10 SW TH/SS termies, you can get 10 vanilla TH/SS termies PLUS vulkan. So play to your strengths. For SW this means only giving the guy with the special weapon TDA, so you can get a CML without having to buy 5 termies.


43


----------

